# Fracture code



## cathyflower (Sep 2, 2010)

Fracture code for Salter Harris II  fracture?  The procedure note says reduction of a distal radius ulna fracture. The xray report says Salter Harris II . I wanted to make sure I picked the right code. Thanks


----------



## eadun2000 (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont have my book in front of me but going by memory.  It should be 813.44.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cathyflower (Sep 3, 2010)

*fracture*

sorry, i meant the cpt code.


----------



## eadun2000 (Sep 3, 2010)

25605 for just a closed reduction


----------

